# Android: The Octacore-CPU that prozesses the weather widget



## Bleipriester (Jan 1, 2015)

Few weeks ago, Mark Shuttleworth declared that Ubuntu´s Bug #1 is solved. Is that true or is it just wishful thinking? Lets take a look.
Bug #1 is the nominal distribution of Linux operating systems compared to Windows. Of course, Android is not a desktop OS but it is a Linux system. Therefor - as so many smartphones are around nowadays - the spread of Linux systems is enormus. But is it really a reason to celebrate for the Linux community that Linux - as Android -  is everywhere now? Linux is known for its open source character. Almost all programs are free to use and edit. The community says that Linux is a system with that you can do for free for what you have to pay when you use Windows. Not really true. There are tons of freeware for Windows. However, Android goes a completely different way. Of course, there are useful and powerful apps available for Android, sometimes even for free. But the incredibly overwhelming majority of apps you can get are crapware. Pure crapware with simply one intention: Spam ads on your precious smartphone without delivering any useful function or make you pay for something you dont need and never imagined you would give a lousy cent for. Or even both! Crapware and more crapware. The first time you get in contact with such software is when you have unboxed your brand new phone that features everything that humankind is able to put in a device of that size. Powerful CPUs, extremely sharp displays, ect. You think, there must be software as powerful as the hardware. Until you turned it on and figure out the producer has pre-installed a bunch of crapware you dont need and cant remove. One of the reasons to root your phone. You continue being tortured in Google Play, Androids main source of software. When I firstly came into contact with Android about three years ago, the first things I looked for were basic tools to handle the files that will be stored on the phone. The standard file manager was not powerful and only features the most basic funtions. I dont know anymore, how many file managers I have downloaded from Google Play until I found one that is suitable. File managers are packed with ads and coerce to buy the full version. What the heck? I have the standard file manager, man! It comes without ads, is free and offers the same functionality! Finally I found a file manager that is free, ad-free and packed with _functions_. The ES File Manager. It can everything. You can handle files how you like to. Compress them, decrompress them, copy, cut&paste, all that stuff. It plays Music and Videos, is a FTP-client, offers network connectivity. It can create apk files out of installed apps, is a root explorer etc. And its just free. Not freemium. Simply free. Astonishing, the more so as the other file managers are garbage.
Apropros garbage. If you dont have windows or if they are disguised by garbage, surely a weather widget is pre-installed. For if you dont like how the clouds are displayed you can choose between an unlimited number of weather widgets and tools in Google Play. But make sure, you have enough space for the other useless nonsense on your homescreens. A million clock widgets are waiting for you! When you install hundred clocks, you forget the time over that life-enriching process!
Of course, something is draining your battery too fast. Please install the thousands of battery saving tools. After that you must setup some battery widgets to see your now massively increased battery usage in realtime.
You think the pre-installed music player is bad? Then try out one of the endless offerings in Google Play and figure out how good the pre-installed player actually is.
The hardware of your phone is quite fast and capable of computing games. Make sure, you have enough dough! The free games you are downloading will eat all your money. At first the game endows you but after a while you attain the point where you must pay or can´t proceed as the difficulty rises extremely or the waiting periods for an operation, for example an upgrade for a device or building, change from seconds to minutes, from minutes to hours, from hours to days and finally from days to weeks. If that wasnt enough they limit your parallel operations to... ...one.
Fortunately, the games are full of bugs and crappy to such an extent that you dont reach that point, anyway.
Sharing is one part of the new digital society. You can share your files with the NSA using dropbox or let facebook earn money by selling your details to companies. Remember: The average facebook account is worth at least 136 $!
Now you have installed a lot of crap on your smartphone and you are running out of RAM. Time to install various boosters and RAM optimizers that finally will make the mess perfect.

Is the Bug #1 fixed?
Android is a platform for scam, rip-offs and general crapware. Of course, there are good apps but I guess that only 2 percent of the over one million apps available in Google Play make sense.
This is not the fault of Android as it is an adequate OS for a smartphone and you must be very dumb to fall for the traps but it cannot fix Bug #1. It has became an ultimate commercial environment in which quality assurance, fairness and sense are very rare appearances. You better catch up on each app you want to install and ask friends for good apps as each good app has endless many useless counterparts so that there are plenty of apps but very few categories of which some are completely senseless.

Mr. Shuttleworth, if you continue to declare that Bug #1 has been fixed, Linux is the dirtiest environment one can imagine. I really give a shit and if I find an app I like I download a modified version from the internet. Has something of an open source environment


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 2, 2015)

The "problem" with Android is not the OS whatsoever. The fix is not that difficult, simply out of the box disallow non registered programs access to sensitive areas. *Poof* problem solved. But tablet makers don't want this, they do not want users to not be able to download that really cool flashlight app with police sirens that their friends are using. "My tablet sucks, I am not buying one of these again!" - not realizing their tablet is actually protecting them.
Until people start taking mobile security serious, and thus demand security -- tablet makers will not secure the tablets. It has absolutely NOTHING to do with Linux and everything to do with makers not securing the device. All of the tools for security 100% exist in the Android OS. Makers are simply not using them.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 2, 2015)

And BTW - the above applies to the Surface as well.
It is no more or less secure than Android according to security analyst I have read


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 2, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> The "problem" with Android is not the OS whatsoever. The fix is not that difficult, simply out of the box disallow non registered programs access to sensitive areas. *Poof* problem solved. But tablet makers don't want this, they do not want users to not be able to download that really cool flashlight app with police sirens that their friends are using. "My tablet sucks, I am not buying one of these again!" - not realizing their tablet is actually protecting them.
> Until people start taking mobile security serious, and thus demand security -- tablet makers will not secure the tablets. It has absolutely NOTHING to do with Linux and everything to do with makers not securing the device. All of the tools for security 100% exist in the Android OS. Makers are simply not using them.


I like the freedom of Android. If one wants to have the app Brick your phone 3.0.6 or the famous Bootlooper, then let it be. It is my phone and and I want to decide what runs on it and what not. Android allows that. Unlike the Apple regime store, which is the only source of software for Apple fanboys, Android allows apps to be installed from any source. Windows users open the setup.exe to install an application, Android users can do the same by opening an apk file. Nice. The phone is not bound to Google Play. I simply download an apk and install it, even if Google dislikes the app. If I want a device that tells me what I am allowed to and what not I purchase a pacemaker. I dont need no babysitting.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't care about phones. Perhaps because I am older and simply use it to call people. That and the screen is too small to see. I got an iPhone because my two kids have one and we can face time. Only app I have installed is Weatherunderground. 
The tablet is another story. Lots of crap on it, however I do not install any apps that are not made by a major company. 
But I don't see phones and tablets as computers, so I don't really care about hacking into them like computers. So the OS doesn't really matter to me so much. I use them for specific purposes and that is it.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 3, 2015)

Many people have a 500+ $ phone and do nothing with it. Thats OK for me, but I dont understand it.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 4, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Many people have a 500+ $ phone and do nothing with it. Thats OK for me, but I dont understand it.



Calling plans. My iP5 cost $50. 
I do use it for email when I am out. I use it to find somewhere to eat etc. if I am in an unfamiliar area. I use it to  login and out of projects at work. That's about it I guess.
What else would I use it for? Games?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 4, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Many people have a 500+ $ phone and do nothing with it. Thats OK for me, but I dont understand it.
> ...


You can do all that with a far cheaper phone. 50$ for your iphone means that you pay a lot for little service. 50 bucks per month for 500 MB and 100 Minutes? No thanks. I pay 20 Eur for 5 GB and its prepaid. I also can book many different options but I dont. I do not often call people and need no flatrate for that. I use the phone for what it can be used and that includes games.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 5, 2015)

Warning!
New kind of malicious adware found in Android apps! Already downloaded millions of times from Google´s Play Store.

Caution! More crapware you should steer clear of!

As you know, most apps are not worth to stress your limited data flat rate and have only one intention: To cash in on fools. There should be a useful app for each purpose but can you find it in the crapjungle?

However, a new level of boldness marched into the Play Store! Now, apps let you play for about 30 days and start to spam ads then, so the user thinks something else is responsible for it. And there are not only bugging ads, but also malware entering your phone with your permission. This possibility of bypassing of the Play Store´s security measures should be fixed soon.

"Firstly, the software waits for 30 days before starting to spam out adverts, we're told. This is to stop there being a clear link between the ads and the installation of a particular app.

"Each time you unlock your device, an ad is presented to you, warning you about a problem, eg that your device is infected, out of date or full of porn. This, of course, is a complete lie," Chytry writes in a blog post.

"You are then asked to take action, however, if you approve you get re-directed to harmful threats on fake pages, like dubious app stores and apps that attempt to send premium SMS behind your back or to apps that simply collect too much of your data for comfort while offering you no additional value.""
Avast there MEELLIONS of Androiders scuttled by adware game app The Register
Adware Android Apps Found in Google Play With Millions of Downloads - Hacker News


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 10, 2016)

Linux mastermind Torvalds does not expect the ARM architecture to replace the x86 architecture. His main reason is the lack of compatibility.

"“Being compatible just wasn't as big a deal in the ARM ecosystem as it was in the x86 system.” In an ecosystem where compatibility is not the priority, Torvalds feels hardware vendors don't have an incentive to create the products that make a platform more useful.

The evidence, he said, is there to see in the fact that development for ARM nearly always takes place on an x86 PC. While Torvalds admires the Raspberry Pi, he classed it as a “toy” and said ARM cannot win until it provides a platform developers will want to use for their primary machines."

Linus Torvalds says ARM just doesn't look like beating Intel


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 10, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Linux mastermind Torvalds does not expect the ARM architecture to replace the x86 architecture. His main reason is the lack of compatibility.
> 
> "“Being compatible just wasn't as big a deal in the ARM ecosystem as it was in the x86 system.” In an ecosystem where compatibility is not the priority, Torvalds feels hardware vendors don't have an incentive to create the products that make a platform more useful.
> 
> ...


Torvalds is a Linux snob in so much as he's a Linux ideologue, not the most popular, great user friendly versions he hates and bad mouths but the techie versions which most people wouldn't use.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 10, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Many people have a 500+ $ phone and do nothing with it. Thats OK for me, but I dont understand it.


I have a $1000.00 Yoga 2 I rarely open.  Bought it for the wife and she rarely uses it.  Shit happens.  
Our cell phones are older Droid Ultras, thought it was a good idea at the time and I have used mine occasionally to do map searches and as a hotspot but otherwise we simply use them a phones.  Screens are too small for any real serious computer usage.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 10, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Many people have a 500+ $ phone and do nothing with it. Thats OK for me, but I dont understand it.
> ...


If large or small screen: The same content is being displayed. Once I had the great Xperia Ray but its hardware is no longer suitable. I am currently looking for a new phone but there is none I like.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 10, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


With a large screen I don't need to scroll up, down, back and forth to read more than two sentences, my laptops are seventeen inchers and my smallest desktop monitor is twenty two inches.  
I hate the small phone screen with a passion and only use it when nothing else is available, I'm considering using the twelve inch Yoga 2 as my phone via Skype and a Bluetooth.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 10, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


On a larger phone screen the items such as text, icons and menu options are simply larger. I am a small person and hate giant phones.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 10, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


To each their own.  I like the large, I can actually read it without an electron microscope...........


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 10, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I am considering to obtain a Galaxy S5. It is quite large with 5,1" but it features a function allowing to use a part of the display only. This enables me to use it with one hand. I also like the black and white option of this phone. Quite funny.


----------

